# IVOMEC wormer



## Freebird loft (Jul 17, 2009)

I bought some Ivomec wormer this year and was wondering what's the best way to give it to them. I know you are supposed to give 2-3 drops to each bird, would you do this from the syringe or transfer to an eyedropper?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Freebird loft said:


> I bought some Ivomec wormer this year and was wondering what's the best way to give it to them. I know you are supposed to give 2-3 drops to each bird, would you do this from the syringe or transfer to an eyedropper?


It depends on what 'type' you got.
I use Ivomec 'drench', which goes in their drinking water.
What exactly did you get?


----------



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

Transfer to a Eye Drop and give 2 or 3 drops once a month,


----------



## Freebird loft (Jul 17, 2009)

Msfreebird said:


> It depends on what 'type' you got.
> I use Ivomec 'drench', which goes in their drinking water.
> What exactly did you get?


I bought the bottle which you need a syringe to get it out, can't remember if it is .5% or 1% strength. I looked up the dosage on the Dove Cote medication chart and came up with the three drops, I think the eyedropper will be the best way to administer. NEXT time I'll get either the 'drench' or equalvan horse wormer, either one can be mixed in the water. Thanks


----------



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

I give you some advice just keep using what Ivomic u have, it works great for me.


----------

